# Daytona NewSmyrna Area Backcountry Mosquito Lagoon Orlando



## CaptMichaelSavedow (Jun 2, 2017)

We are having a fun and busy summer of 2018 so far, wide variety of fish catching here in the Indian River and north Mosquito Lagoon backcountry. Landing Seatrout, Redfish, Snook, Black Drum, Mangrove Snapper, Whiting, Jack Crevalle, Ladyfish, and always some surprise catches on many trips, like Sharks, Pompano, Tarpon, and more. Usually catching 10 to 15 or more different species on most backcountry mixed bag trips. The back water area is full of life in the summer months, with surface striking fish in the morning hitting baitfish and shrimp, white water attacks making for fun sight fishing and catching. Loads of baitfish schools everywhere including mullet, pilchards, and menhaden are a summer fixture of food for game fish, dolphins, and birds. Water temperatures have reached the normal lower 80’ F levels, so careful handling of CPR ( catch photo release ) fish is needed as higher water temps means lower oxygen levels. Lots of teenage size “rolling” Tarpon are a frequent sight in our back waters, they are notorious for being super picky on biting a bait, but this 20 lb.( 39” ) Silver King had to have Alex from South Carolina’s live shrimp and stayed attached through the fight for a very quick photo before release………………










Black Drum continue to be a usual catch as they have all year, being a shellfish eater, they are quick to take our shrimp baits, most summer drum here in the north Indian River backcountry are school size of 1 to 5 lbs and roam along the bottom of holes and channels., repeat clients Andy and David from hooked up together from a school and landed these 2 Drum……










Long time repeat client Don from Texas, was out again on his usual summer trip while here on their family vacation, catching all the different species, including a nice Drum for young Cooper……………..










Young Brooks was out with repeat clients dad and grandpa from Georgia for another flats fishing Redfish trip, they made sure the youngster reeled in each of the 4 Reds they hooked up on mullet baits…………………..










Seatrout are an every trip catch here in the backcountry, Jamie shows off a nice Speck she caught and released……………..










Nathan had “big fish” on a recent trip with his dad Ed, repeat Orlando clients, on a windy afternoon trip we squeezed in after a stormy morning forced us to wait until later that day for our trip………………..










Robert had a great time on the trip he was on with a group of friends from Virginia despite his lack of smile holding up his big Black Drum for a “CPR” photo……………….










FUN FRIENDLY LIGHT TACKLE FISHING ADVENTURES
Indian River and Mosquito Lagoon Backcountry and Flats Fishing
CHILDREN ALWAYS WELCOME – FAIR PRICES
Near Daytona Beach, New Smyrna Beach, and Orlando, East Central Florida

CALL OR TEXT ME ANYTIME 386-689-3781
See my website http://EdgewaterRiverGuide.com

Capt. Michael Savedow
Edgewater River Guide, Inc. Since 2003
386-689-3781 
http://EdgewaterRiverGuide.com


----------

